# Ormsby Multiscale 7 string Course Build Diary



## capoeiraesp (Jan 3, 2013)

After months of waiting the day is finally here. 
It's all go down at Ormsby's new workshop where upon arrival he had a team of guys building a new spray booth and wood work shop. Despite this, we got down to work pretty quickly. 

Our first job was sizing up the inlay I designed with some refining done by an artist friend. The owl will sit atop the truss rod cover. 















Doing the tiny owl's feet is a pain in the ass made all the more difficult because I chose to do it in brass. Nothing good comes easy though. 

I had a good time choosing my piece of swamp ash for the body. I'll probably choose my veneer later this afternoon. 

This is my piece. 





This one was also tempting. 





This one didn't quite do it for me but was pretty nice regardless. 






And lastly was the choice of fretboard. I went with the guy on the right because it has some subtle streaking. That's just saw dust on top. 





More updates as the day progresses!


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm loving that owl


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 3, 2013)

And day 1 is done!











Next difficult decision...

Ziricote









Burled walnut









Can you guess what this inlay is?


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, this looks awesome! I'm very jealous right now. Will be following this thread closely. 

How long does the course take to run?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 3, 2013)

Cheers dude. It's roughly 7 days but they're a bit scattered for me due to a little bit of work and a family member's funeral.


----------



## skeels (Jan 3, 2013)

Condolences and congratulations man.

I love your owl and envy your difficult choices.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks skeels. It's been a tough few days around here and has been good to get a clear mind doing this build.

Here are how the veneers look. Please excuse my crappy pixlr.com editing skills.

Ziricote 1





Ziricote 2





Walnut burl 1





Walnut burl 2





The 2nd ziricote and walnut configurations are looking best I think. What do you guys reckon?


----------



## immortalx (Jan 3, 2013)

I really envy you man, congratulations!
The first ziricote with the cathedral like grain looks best to me!


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 3, 2013)

I like the second ziricote and the first walnut. Both of them are really nice-looking.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 3, 2013)

My vote is for either one of the ziricote tops, leaning more towards the 1st one.


----------



## Walterson (Jan 3, 2013)

Man, this is going to be awesome! I like the second Ziricote veneer....


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm glad I have a few days before making my choice. The other 2 tops are looking so tempting as well. This really is a tough situation to be in.


----------



## Gregori (Jan 3, 2013)

I like walnut burl 2.


----------



## Bodes (Jan 3, 2013)

You are one lucky man. Have fun with that.

Edit: Is it just me or does the first burled walnut top look like there is a cheerleader micky mouse down the bottom? LOL!


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bodes said:


> You are one lucky man. Have fun with that.
> 
> Edit: Is it just me or does the first burled walnut top look like there is a cheerleader micky mouse down the bottom? LOL!



lol

My vote is for Ziricote #2


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 4, 2013)

2nd ziricote top looks fantastic.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 4, 2013)

I think I'm going to have to pull the veneers out again and have a look. 
In other awesome news. Ormsby is allowing me to do a radiused top which is gonna look sweet!

Expect to see this piece at NAMM.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 5, 2013)

And so it goes, we have finished our 2nd day on the course and it's been pretty damned productive. Despite the scorching head outside (37 degrees celsius) the workshop kept pretty cool with the assistance of a newly installed air-con unit. Thanks for the consideration, Perry.
Today's focus for me and another guy was getting our guitar bodies set out, fretboards slotted and our tops radiused. The other dude who started with me on Thursday continued to work on his massive fretboard inlay. 
On to the pics.


















The other guy chose not to use the bandsaw and had Perry cut the body for him. Watching how smoothly, quickly and accurately Perry cut the body is impressive. I do have a video of the master in action which I may put up later. I however, chose to cut my guitar's body and Perry was an excellent instructor the whole way through.










BAM! Lookin damn fine.





The other thing I spent my day doing was this. 





And finally...





Every day feels like fuckin Christmas. I woke up at 5am this morning checking my watch thinking 'is it time yet?'. Monday can't come soon enough. 


Here's what the other guys have got going on for inlays.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 5, 2013)

^TAD logo? Is he endorsed or something?

I think it looks like you're off to a great start here. I'm gonna be looking forward to the rest.

...did you slot it exactly the way the boss does, with his "secret layout" and all?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 5, 2013)

What's TAD? Dude just likes valves and amps. 
The fretboard was slotted using Ormsby's 'secret jig'.


----------



## forshagesan (Jan 5, 2013)

Must. See. Secret. Jig


----------



## Bodes (Jan 5, 2013)

Coming along quite nicely. Thank you for posting your work.


----------



## nutsock (Jan 5, 2013)

Walnut burl 1, even though there is the mickey mouse cheerleader in it.


----------



## theo (Jan 5, 2013)

This is awesome!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 5, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> What's TAD? Dude just likes valves and amps.



TAD is a brand of valves, short for Tube Amp Doctor. That guy's inlay is their exact logo.

...and I think everyone wants to see that fretting jig. Are you guys sworn to silence on the finer points of the process?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 5, 2013)

Ah cool. Maybe he did copy it then. 
Sorry dude, I am not allowed to photograph it nor share any details on the jig. I have nothing but respect for Perry wanting to protect his intellectual property and am very grateful for being able to see it and attempt to understand it.

Edit: just checked the TAD logo. I suppose he did copy it. Perhaps we'll have to share it with him TAD?
I also forgot that its the tattoo he has on his leg!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 7, 2013)

After spending a relaxed Sunday off I was ready and raring to get going with the build today (as you'd expect). Today's focus was getting our plans drawn up so that all our measurements would be right. 

The blank canvas















When Perry whipped out the stainless steel fret-wire I wet myself a little. I didn't expect such spoils.









Could you get a more metal fretboard?














Hell yeah! 





Tasty ass bit of Tasmanian Blackwood for the neck.





Time to get that veneer going!





















I think we're on to a winning combo of woods right here.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 7, 2013)

Next up, side dots.





And a bit of headstock veneer.









I reckon these two dots on the 12th will compliment the headstock inlay nicely.










That'll do today!





And I came home to these in the mail.





And here's some of what the other boys have been up to.


















Almost forgot about this piece...




Not in the course


----------



## skeels (Jan 7, 2013)

If I got on a plane today, with the time difference and all, would I get there yesterday to come watch you guys do this all this awesome stuff?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 7, 2013)

I was wondering wth that green inlay was going to be.  Came out pretty awesome. Also great woods you got there!


----------



## theo (Jan 7, 2013)

That swirl is insane!


----------



## bob123 (Jan 7, 2013)

hmm whats the reasoning for the tape on the top peices?  Never seen that before. 

Looks good so far, lets hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 7, 2013)

It's used to hold the veneer in place when gluing. The course has been super smooth so far and Ormsby is an exceptional teacher.


----------



## Walterson (Jan 8, 2013)

Those neck planks a thick! I could make two necks one from of those. But Perry doesn't do scarf joints, right?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 8, 2013)

We're not doing a scarf joint.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 8, 2013)

Today was a bit of shorter day due to other commitments so not as much progress was made. None the less, it was good progress.

Lining up the inlay.





Perry helped by doing the tiny feet.














And we're all glued in ready for sanding tomorrow.





Drilled the control holes





Can't wait to see this all nicely finished and oiled.





Last job of the day was gluing the fretboard to the neck.





Lots of beautiful fretboards today. I will tend to mine tomorrow.

















And I almost forgot about this one. Perry gave me this as a late Xmas gift. Who else has their custom on a shirt?


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 8, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Almost forgot about this piece...



BRB Buying RGD, doing this, installing new hardware 

Also, this build is fucking amazing!!!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 9, 2013)

Fuck... 





A slight slip of the my file and I ruined a fret, not to mention the ebony that's come with pulling the fret out.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 9, 2013)

That fretboard looks pretty cool! I'm excited to see the finished guitar.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 9, 2013)

So, as you can see in my earlier post I had a bit of a fuck up this morning whilst filing the sides of the frets. Not to fret! Perry fixed the issue for me quickly and we got onto other jobs. 
This after about 5 minutes of work by Perry. Dude is quick and tidy.





I have always respected luthiers and my respect extends even further now. Filing and placing frets is a tough job that really requires focus and careful technique, that's not to say I wasn't. 
On to some more pics.



I think I love the subtle scoops more for aesthetics than actual playability. There's just something about them.





Can someone explain to me why stainless steel frets have been considered something difficult to cut that ruins tools? Over the years I have read some pretty outlandish stories of tools that last only one or two guitar's worth of cutting. 





The owl is really starting to pop.















Notice the subtle changes I made to Ormsby's signature headstock.










Tomorrow's end will hopefully see this dirty bugger take shape.






Group shots!


----------



## skeels (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks super cool mate!

I like the subtle taper you've done on the headstock.


----------



## theo (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd love to do one of these courses one year.. I wish he was based in Melbourne


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 9, 2013)

Dude! 2 of us who are doing the course flew in from Melbourne for it. Save the $$$ and give it go.


----------



## theo (Jan 9, 2013)

What do you do over there whilst not building? haha.
Yeah maybe next year I should. I'm super keen on checking this out. Interested in a jam once you're back?


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 9, 2013)

Also, that top is insane!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 9, 2013)

Theo man, totally keen on a jam.  
Ill work on convincing you about the course when we meet up.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 9, 2013)

This time yesterday - "fuck!"
Today - "fuck yeah!"







That's no bolts, no glue just pure quality fit.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 10, 2013)

That's awesome. Thanks for taking so many photos, too. And for taking photos of the other guys' guitars.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Holloway. It's good to see some more comments being made by members like yourself. I honestly expected a few more comments and queries by this stage though. Perhaps the pics are detailed enough on their own? 

So today was another one of those 'very important steps' days. Cutting the neck and body to fit is up there with doing the fretwork in terms of shittin' ya pants if it goes wrong. We were all determined to pass the 'Ormsby' test of a neck that fits first time and holds strong enough without any glue or bolts. I'm happy to say that we all passed!


Perry has got to have some of the sharpest handsaws I've ever come across. Cutting the edge out of that neck joint was made so quick and easy but jeez, if you were stupid enough to hold your hands in the wrong way and slip...





A few more swipes of the router.





Passed the test with flying carpets.










This tight little piece is heading to NAMM.













And damn... I can't wait to get this beast cleared and strung up. 





A rather compromising picture for two married men.













And that'll do for today.


----------



## Roj (Jan 10, 2013)

For those asking about the multiscale jig, check this out!


----------



## Walterson (Jan 10, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Perhaps the pics are detailed enough on their own?



Thats it!

Nice build btw!

And I have no clue how that jig works.... seems like it is for multiple purposes like routing truss rod channels, cuting fret board taper, maybe radiusing fretboards and/or bodys....? but how can you use it to cut fretslots?


----------



## Minoin (Jan 10, 2013)

Amazing stuff! Really nice to have an idea about the whole progress. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## immortalx (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd love to be there, you guys seem to be having a lot of fun! Your build is awesome! And thanks for the jig pic man. It seems they are using it to cut the slots following the radius, maintaining an equal depth on the slot?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 10, 2013)

Today's lesson: always listen to your instructor 100%

I fuckin routed through the top whilst doing my control cavity. I didn't compensate for the radiused top.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 10, 2013)

And BAM! Perry fixed it already.


----------



## demonx (Jan 10, 2013)

Bugger for you. Pics?

I'm sure Perry has a fix for you? If its not too bad you mnight be able to hide it with anothe veneer and then build up some timber behind it so the cavity is structual.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 10, 2013)

Dude, great luthiers think alike. Hopefully what's been done as a fix will work and we won't have to reveneer it, which would mean no work on the body today.


----------



## demonx (Jan 10, 2013)

Things happen. 

I was once told by a one of the biggest name master luthiers on the planet that it's not how good you are at building guitars, it's how good you are at fixing screw ups!

Anyone thats built a guitar will understand that.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 11, 2013)

This is looking really awesome.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, today was a bit of a scary one with busting through the top of my guitar. As frustrating as it was I knew that Perry would have some way of fixing it and he did. 

This was gutting. 





Whilst the body fix was drying it was time to shape the neck. 










Taking shape.





Looking tasty.





Delicious. 





Reverse input jack FTW!





Nice ol belly carve. 















I think some heel carving is needed. 





Inspiration?


----------



## Bodes (Jan 11, 2013)

I really gotta stop looking at this thread. Ormsby guitars = PURE PORN!

(yours is coming along nicely aswell)


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 11, 2013)

Cheers dude. This beast should be done by mid next week.


----------



## Bodes (Jan 11, 2013)

Stop it! lol 

8=======D


----------



## skeels (Jan 11, 2013)

This is so awesome.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, we're about done with these beasts. Today was all about sanding prep for gloss later next week and making sure the fretboards played like butter and felt like liquid. 

Damn swamp ash is beautiful. 





A bit of grain filler for this one. 









Perry's new set neck join. Fuck me its sexy and rock solid. 









And this is my beast pretty much done. 




















I'll be spending some more time with perry next week but as far as guitar pictures go, wait for the NGD.


----------



## skeels (Jan 12, 2013)

So freaking awesome. ....

I.. just. .. 

So.... awesome. ...



Yay!


----------



## nutsock (Jan 12, 2013)

it has been a pleasure following this one. thanks for all the pics! can't wait to see the NGD!


----------



## DoomMantia (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome. Good job.


----------



## jahosy (Jan 12, 2013)

Impressive! What scales are they at?


----------



## theo (Jan 13, 2013)

How does that grain filler work? Is that what the mayoness gothic finishes are done with?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 13, 2013)

The way he did it was by scratching the porous grain with a wire brush and then coating it with the filler. Since you have variance in the depth of wood when you sand it back it stays in the grain. 
If I didn't have the veneer I was going to do it look Alex Wade's custom esp tele.


Edit:
I'm pretty sure Mayones would have a similar approach. Also, wait until you see the cheery red paint go on and it gets clear coated. 
Jahosey, it's 25.5"- ~27.5".


----------



## sojorel (Jan 13, 2013)

What was your level of woodwork ability before this?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 13, 2013)

My history in woodworking:
- Year 10 wood working class. I made a CD holder.
- Worked as a sanding/prep assistant at a boat manufacturer 10 years ago.
- Installation of quick-clip floorboards in 2 small houses.
- Sanding back of 2 guitars and some filling of pickup routes.

So yeah, no real training or experience dude. Perry taught me most things in the course.


----------



## Wretched (Jan 13, 2013)

Where's he based?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 13, 2013)

About 20 mins east of Perth.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 14, 2013)

It's been a good, bloody hot day!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 15, 2013)

With every coat these keep looking better!


----------



## theo (Jan 15, 2013)

looks great! where did you route through the veneer?


----------



## Walterson (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice! Good fix on the veneer, you only see it when you know that it happened....


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 15, 2013)

Look harder, Theo.


----------



## theo (Jan 15, 2013)

is it the patch just behind the bridge pickup? cos I wasn't sure if that was reflection or something else


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 15, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## theo (Jan 15, 2013)

down below the tone knob?


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 15, 2013)

Someone mind pointing it out on mspaint? I can't see shit hahaha


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll go easy on ya for this one because the photo is blurry.


----------



## benatat (Jan 15, 2013)

On the left of the neck pickup?


----------



## Walterson (Jan 15, 2013)

Seems to be quite difficult to go one page back.....

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3355017-post60.html


----------



## theo (Jan 15, 2013)

I didn't even notice in that photo last page, Very nice fix though. I could only see it in the top when I opened the photo in a new tab and zoomed right in.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 15, 2013)

Walterson said:


> Seems to be quite difficult to go one page back.....
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3355017-post60.html



I can see that bit, but I still can't see any mistake on the front, so please excuse me.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 15, 2013)

Guess the fact that it took so long for people to notice is a good thing.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 15, 2013)

I was just doing it as a favor for the people that couldn't spot it. To be fair, I knew exactly where to look based on the previous post.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 15, 2013)

Mang, you ruined my fun.


----------



## skeels (Jan 15, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Mang, you ruined my fun.


 
Is it on the neck?





Malarky aside, these do look fantastic!

Have to say I like yours the best- the veneer, the headstock shape, the owl... That neckwood is outta sight, too !

Can't wait to see the NGD and specs!


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't even think that looked out of place :/


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 16, 2013)

Painting is almost done! A few more coats and rub downs ad they'll be sweet.


----------



## theo (Jan 16, 2013)

they look sick!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 17, 2013)

Boy oh boy... Delicious. Don't know if you've answered this, but are you planning anything more for the headstock? Trussrod cover, decal, etc.?


----------



## theo (Jan 17, 2013)

looking amazing!!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 17, 2013)

Ill be making a truss rod cover so that the owl 'sits' on it.


----------



## skeels (Jan 17, 2013)

^Awesome!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 19, 2013)

Almost there!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok. Last pic until a NGD thread.


----------



## skeels (Jan 19, 2013)

ABM saddles?

Man oh maneschewitz!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey, are you going to be able to do proxy NGDs for those other guitars you've been updating? I'd love to see those, too!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 20, 2013)

Sure thing man! I'm really looking forward to seeing how the red and black one will look.
This one that Perry built is excellent.










The one on the left is my custom. A new customer came in yesterday afternoon after I restrung it and I swear he must have some corrosive sweat. The new strings sound dead already.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jan 20, 2013)

Woah. The one that Perry built, is that for a customer/himself/stock?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 20, 2013)

Stock. It was built for NAMM to be featured with MI Audio's booth but I'm not sure of it'll be making it there or not.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jan 20, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Stock. It was built for NAMM to be featured with MI Audio's booth but I'm not sure of it'll be making it there or not.



Ah cool, thanks man! I sorta hope it doesn't go so I at least have a chance haha


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 20, 2013)

Give him a buzz, email, FB MSG. I'm sure he'll look after you if you're keen.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 20, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> The one on the left is my custom. A new customer came in yesterday afternoon after I restrung it and I swear he must have some corrosive sweat. The new strings sound dead already.



You let a customer play your own guitar, and he killed the strings in one sitting?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah dude. He was placing an order with Perry. He wasn't rough with it but my new strings feel like they're old as.


----------

